# Downgrade 902=>901. Possible



## rduckwor (Nov 23, 2011)

902 has not been kind to my Bionic. Battery life is worse; 4G down load speeds are slower. 901 worked pretty well for me. Can I/should I revert to 901?

RMD


----------



## IHC (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm also getting data drops on 902, not near as bad as 893 but I had none on 901. I'm pondering flashing back to 901 myself but gonna give it a while first. Battery life seems the same on either for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

I need to know how downgrade to .901 too.. don't have data drop issues but battery is not as good compared with .901

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

I too am seeing these issues.

I was hoping to just be able to flash the 901 radio but keep everything else 902. I'll work on it tonight and see if I can make it happen. I think the battery issues are a symptom of the quirkiness in 902's radio.


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

One question : I have a nandroid backup of .901 if i restored u guys think that will work?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## spinwizard (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been going between eclipse 2.1 at .901and ICS at .902 with nandroid


----------



## spinwizard (Sep 24, 2011)

I should say I've restored a nandroid backup of the the eclipse 2.1 after installing the I c s


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Nandroid is system, data, and cache only. It does not cover kernel or radio, so you won't truly be going back to 901.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I was getting iffy battery life on 902 until I did a backup,a factory data reset and a data only advanced restore,now its well above what I was accustomed to on 893. Its worth a shot if you can spare twenty minutes to find out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

bigmook said:


> I was getting iffy battery life on 902 until I did a backup,a factory data reset and a data only advanced restore,now its well above what I was accustomed to on 893. Its worth a shot if you can spare twenty minutes to find out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It is better than 893, but I got spoiled by 901, which was amazing. I still think its the radio.

I'm still working on that radio file. Its a little bit trickier than I initially anticipated, but I know its possible. I unfortunately have a lot of work for my job, so I wasn't able to dedicate too much time to it yesterday.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

The 902 fxz is out now.


----------

